# Possibly the strangest question ever (Apprentice application related)



## proxy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys, this may be the strangest question to ever come up but welcome to my world haha. 

In high school my mom had me use my stepfathers last name. She claimed this was better for me because she was "concerned" that my biological father might look for me and try to contact me (not sure why that would be a bad thing but in her eyes he was the devil). She also thought that one day I would legally change my name to my stepfathers name. 

To make a long story short I never legally changed my name. After high school I completed an Associates degree at my local community college under my real legal last name. 

I'm concerned about this because for the apprentice application I have to bring in my high school diploma which has a different last name than what is on my drivers license, social security card etc.

What do you guys think I should do? I'm a little concerned. My college diploma is in my real last name but my high school diploma is not. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

proxy said:


> Hey guys, this may be the strangest question to ever come up but welcome to my world haha.
> 
> In high school my mom had me use my stepfathers last name. She claimed this was better for me because she was "concerned" that my biological father might look for me and try to contact me (not sure why that would be a bad thing but in her eyes he was the devil). She also thought that one day I would legally change my name to my stepfathers name.
> 
> ...


 

I think it was worng of her to do that, unless it was really justified, like if he was a threat to you guys. But if it was just for the sake of him not being able to find you, I would be offended. I would look at it like she robbed you of the chance, in case he did look for you.

I think if you explain the situation thoroughly, they'll understand.


----------



## proxy (Oct 1, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I think it was worng of her to do that, unless it was really justified, like if he was a threat to you guys. But if it was just for the sake of him not being able to find you, I would be offended. I would look at it like she robbed you of the chance, in case he did look for you.
> 
> I think if you explain the situation thoroughly, they'll understand.


Yeah I agree. I'm not very happy with my mom about that. However, my dad and I now have a great relationship so everything worked out in the end. 

I was thinking of going to a Notary place with my mom and getting it notarized that I used my stepfathers last name in high school and am the same person etc.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I would call the school department that issued the diploma and see if they will reissue it with your legal name or perhaps hyphenated with your real last name added to the one you used.

It may be that simple and a phone call or two is not that hard.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I would call the school department that issued the diploma and see if they will reissue it with your legal name or perhaps hyphenated with your real last name added to the one you used.
> 
> It may be that simple and a phone call or two is not that hard.


I believe Bob has the right idea. No need to blame Mom or anybody else-- Just see if you can get it worked out. You may need a lawyer but hopefully not.


----------



## proxy (Oct 1, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> I would call the school department that issued the diploma and see if they will reissue it with your legal name or perhaps hyphenated with your real last name added to the one you used.
> 
> It may be that simple and a phone call or two is not that hard.


I actually plan on doing this but the problem is that the apprenticeship test is in 2 weeks and I don't think they will be able to issue me a new diploma in that amount of time. I am going to call first thing monday morning though.


----------

